# Catnip?



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried catnip as a treat for the ferals? I tried the pet grass ($5.29) and they wouldn't even look at it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have no experience with ferals, but I imagine they have as much grass as they would like in any event, so perhaps that's why they weren't interested in the pet grass. I don't see why they wouldn't enjoy catnip, though.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Cat nip*

Some of the ferals/stray/dumped cats I feed love it; others ignore it. If you can play with them, I'd try a cat toy with some catnip inside.
And they have all the grass (free) they could want, eat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We have and some of them love it. They have such a hard life and a few things to brighten their existance is wonderful. Give it a try. It work for ours!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow was the catnip mouse a hit with the male. He was rolling around tossing the mouse into the air and just acting sweet and goofy. The female totally ignored it. She wouldn't even look. Today, however, they both ignored it and prefer playing with a bug they found on the porch.rcat


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

My feral, Shadow loves catnip. He won't eat it off the plant like my indoor kitty will, but if I rub it on one of his toys, he rolls around on it and loves all over it.


----------

